# Jumper Setting on Diamond Max 10 SATA



## mclarko (Aug 26, 2006)

The problem is that the jumper on this HD has come off and I dont know where to put it back on correctly.

I have a Maxtor Diamond Max 10 6V300f0. The only refernece to the jumper settings is in the MAXTOR PDF manual, which states:
"To ensure proper operation of your drive, do not use the jumper pins to the right of the SATA interface cable." (Page 8)
http://www.maxtor.com/_files/maxtor...ation_guide.pdf

Furthermore, the PDF shows only 3 pins in the diagram , wheres my HD has 4 pins.


Can anybody enlighten me? Its stupid, cos the manual says how great this SATA drive is cos you dont have to worry about jumper settings for slave, master , CS etc, and yet theyve given me a another set of jumpers to figure out - just when i was getting my head around the last lot!

Rgds
Malco


----------



## mclarko (Aug 27, 2006)

Poisonsnak said:
			
		

> I did a quick google for "6V300f0 jumper" and it seems like the jumpers on your drive are used to force it into SATA I mode (as opposed to SATA II) to fix compatibility issues.
> 
> Refer to:
> 
> ...



Thanks for the links. Seems to be much discussion about MAxtor 10 HDs and NVidia 4 chipset compatibility issues, but I think theyve fixed the firmware on my HD made June 2006. 

The OS system works fine BTW  - its just my inquisitive nature that wonders what these Jumpers are for.

IWS the BIOS chooses SATA @ 1.5Gb/s no matter what jumper setting I have. Even if I uncheck the flag for "Let BIOS select transfer mode" at My Comp-> Properties->Hardware->Device Manager->IDE ATA COntrollers->NVIDIA nForce4, and select a 3Gb mode, the system reboots back into 1.5Gb mode!

Maybe my Moboard just doesnt support 3Gb mode? Its a GB K8NF-9 Rev 1.2.

TBH Im thinking "if it aint broke dont change it"  ;-) Just wonder what to do with this spare redundant jumper that came with SATA - marketed as a drive with no jumper settings to worry about!!!!? 


Malco


----------

